# At what age is it too late to consider a career in production music?



## Desire Inspires (Feb 25, 2018)

Personally, I say "whatever age you will be in 5 years is too late. The clock starts *NOW*!"


----------



## chillbot (Feb 25, 2018)

Wait, the king of bumping old threads started a new thread and didn't bump this thread.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/at-what-age-does-making-it-become-unrealistic.63493/

I'm confused.


----------



## mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Wait, the king of bumping old threads started a new thread and didn't bump this thread.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/at-what-age-does-making-it-become-unrealistic.63493/
> 
> I'm confused.


Its not 5 years old so he wont bump it


----------



## Daryl (Feb 26, 2018)

You need:

3-5 years of not needing to earn any money
Enough production music libraries that will allow you to release tracks. Probably around 100 a year.
5 years of life left before you die.


----------



## Dr Belasco (Feb 26, 2018)

Bach's last manuscript just stops half way through due to death.

You may be doing music not just for yourself but leaving it behind for someone else's financial benefit.


----------



## mac (Feb 26, 2018)

Well I'm thinking about starting up a skater punk band when I hit 85, who's in?


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 26, 2018)

mac said:


> Well I'm thinking about starting up a skater punk band when I hit 85, who's in?



Depends. Do I actually have to skate?


----------



## mac (Feb 26, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Depends. Do I actually have to skate?



Depends. At what age is it too late to consider a career in pro skating?


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 26, 2018)

mac said:


> Depends. At what age is it too late to consider a career in pro skating?



12?


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 26, 2018)

It's a long way, it's a long story BUT
"Chi va piano va sano".




In fact, it depends on what You expect. Wanna be a professional singer, musician, arranger, composer, conducter, sound engineer...? Quite different. Evidently, it seems hard to start a career as singer at the age of 40 or 50... Even as opera singer. There's no rules for the other musical professions. If You compose a hit, no matter if You are 15, 45 or 90 years old ! It also depends on the circumstances, it's to say the opportunities.

Now, just think the other way. If we consider the longlife of a man at 85, knowing that the energy and physical aspects are diminishing at 70/75, You can easily understand that if You want a 30/35 years career You have to start at the age of 40. Easy as pie. But music is not so restrictive as sports ! Hard to start a professional sport career at 30 as tennis, football or basket player... So, with the exception of singing, there's no age limit, from my point of view.




*Hey ! You know what ? I just signed a contract with Warner*


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 26, 2018)

When you've died.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 26, 2018)

Good producers don't care about how old you are! Just write awesome music!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 19, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Wait, the king of bumping old threads started a new thread and didn't bump this thread.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/at-what-age-does-making-it-become-unrealistic.63493/
> 
> I'm confused.



Bumped for your convenience.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 19, 2019)

mac said:


> Well I'm thinking about starting up a skater punk band when I hit 85, who's in?


I think I have a set of skates in the closet. Can I wear a bubble suit? I'm thinking they don't make hip protectors.....



Desire Inspires said:


> Bumped for your convenience.


Ah, missed this part. For me, in about 6 years I will have income and time.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 2, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Ah, missed this part. For me, in about 6 years I will have income and time.



Huh?

You are going to spend money and time to start doing production music?


----------



## Apostate (Aug 2, 2019)

Any age. Go back to school and learn a trade.

Today is one of the worse times (outside of war time) to try and make money off of music. You really have to know someone, and you so badly need expensive representation (agent, and not your girlfriend).

I'm not trying to discourage anyone, just letting them know that there are more ways to actually make good, good money doing something else besides music.

I only make it because I love it, and I'm super happy with that. i'm also independently comfortable, because I knew better than to throw away everything in order to chase something that is most probably not lucrative.

Peace.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 2, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Huh?
> 
> You are going to spend money and time to start doing production music?


No, I can retire with a decent income. Until then, I work a lot at a nonmusical job that pays well enough to support my GAS and music as a hobby, but doesn't give me a lot of time to do it. And frankly, I sit in front of a computer all day, so sitting in front of one all night is hard on my brain.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 2, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Bumped for your convenience.


Please don't do that. I'm closing this thread.


----------

